# MultiMenu company delivers pet food - Advice please :)



## xpierced_goddessx (Jan 5, 2008)

I was on kijiji yesterday looking for a roommmate, and saw an ad for pet food. They deliver pet food, and it costs a little less for the cat food im buying now, and a bit more for the dog food, so it evens out. I would be willing to pay more anyway for being delivered, and if it was a high quality food. The awesome thing is, the delivery is free anyway! The only thing im worried about is how good the food is. I went on their site, and this is the ingredients for the dog food (free!) sample he just delivered:

Unique (25% - 16%) - Adult dog food

PRODUCT DESCRIPTION
SHAPE pellet
COLOR brown
DIAMETER 12 to 15 mm
THICKNESS 5 to 6 mm
DENSITY 415 to 435 g/L

INGREDIENTS
Chicken meal, yellow ground corn, brewer’s rice, chicken fat preserved with mixed tocopherols (a source of vitamin E), powdered cellulose, beet pulp, sun-dried tomato pomace, fish meal, whole flax seeds (a source of omega-3 fatty acids), chicken liver digest, dehydrated whole eggs, lecithin, potassium chloride, salt, dried chicken, choline chloride, calcium carbonate, calcium propionate, dehydrated kelp, glucosamine sulfate, L-ascorbic acid (vitamin C), garlic powder, Yucca schidigera extracts, proteinates (zinc, manganese, copper), ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, Dl-alpha-tocopheryl acetate (vitamin E), aniseed, juniper, milk thistle, cinnamon, thyme, chicory root, devil’s claw extracts, sodium selenite, thiamin mononitrate, copper sulfate, calcium iodate, pyridoxine hydrochloride, manganous oxide, nicotinic acid, calcium d-pantothenate, retinyl acetate (vitamin A), cholecalciferol (vitamin D3), folic acid, riboflavin, menadione nicotinamide bisulfite (vitamin K3), biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, cobalt carbonate.

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS
Crude Protein 25 % minimum
Crude Fat 16 % minimum
Moisture 10 % maximum
Crude Fiber 4 % maximum
Crude Ash 7.2 % maximum 

TYPICAL ANALYSIS
Calcium 1.4 %
Phosphoros 0.9 %
Potassium 0.63 %
Sodium 0.36 %
Magnesium 0.09 %

Vitamin A 10 500 IU/Kg
Vitamin D3 1000 IU/Kg
Vitamin E 60 IU/Kg 

Glucosamine Sulphate 490 mg/kg 

1 CUP = 105 / grams

METABOLIZABLE ENERGY :
440 kcal / cup
419 kcal / 100 grams

It also has a chart that shows how much to feed to an animal depending on their weight. It looks like they have all the information you could possibly need. 

And ill post the ingredients of the cat food he delivered as well, maybe someone would know if its good as well:

Supreme Cat (30% - 18%) - Adult cat food

PRODUCT DESCRIPTION
SHAPE delta
COLOR brown
Length 8,5 to 11,5 mm
THICKNESS 3,5 to 4,5 mm
DENSITY 455 to 475 g/L

INGREDIENTS
Chicken, chicken meal, ground yellow corn, corn gluten meal, chicken fat preserved with mixed tocopherols (a source of vitamin E), brewer’s rice, dehydrated whole eggs, rice bran, beet pulp, powdered cellulose, whole flax seeds (a source of omega-3 fatty acids), fish meal, dehydrated yeast culture, natural flavor, dehydrated tomato pomace, lecithin, sodium bisulfate, potassium chloride, salt, choline chloride, calcium carbonate, calcium propionate, garlic powder, prebiotics (mannan-oligosaccharides), taurine, Yucca schidigera extracts, ferrous sulfate, zinc oxide, probiotics (dehydrated Lactobacillus acidophillus fermentation products, dehydrated Lactobacillus casei fermentation products, dehydrated Bifidobacterium bifidium fermentation products, dehydrated Streptococcus faecium fermentation products, dehydrated Aspergillus oryzae fermentation products), Dl-alpha-tocophéryl acetate (vitamin E), nicotinic acid, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride, copper sulfate, folic acid, calcium iodate, manganous oxide, retinyl acetate (vitamin A), calcium d-pantothenate, thiamin mononitrate, riboflavin, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement, cholecalciferol (vitamin D3), cobalt carbonate, menadione nicotinamide bisulfite (vitamin K3).

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS
Crude Protein 30 % minimum
Crude Fat 18 % minimum
Moisture 10 % maximum
Crude Fiber 3.5 % maximum
Crude Ash 7.5 % maximum

TYPICAL ANALYSIS
Calcium 1.0 %
Phosphoros 0.7 %
Potassium 0.61 %
Sodium 0.35 %
Magnesium 0.11 %

Vitamin A 12 100 IU/Kg
Vitamin D3 1 200 IU/Kg
Vitamin E 57 IU/Kg 

1 CUP = 120 grams

METABOLIZABLE ENERGY:
540 kcal / cup
450 kcal / 100 grams

Im also wondering, what does it mean when it says:
Unique "(25% - 16%)" - Adult dog food
What does the 25%-16% refer to?


----------



## Equestiana (Aug 8, 2007)

Heres a review of that food

http://www.dogfoodanalysis.com/dog_food_reviews/showproduct.php?product=1102&cat=all

I wouldn't feed it to my pups, too many fillers. Corn... Brewers Rice.. Chicken Fat.. Doesn't look like a good food. Basically their whole dog food line is around the 2 star level on Dog Food Analysis, check it out. They are super good at explain why they get a low rating


----------



## GreatDaneMom (Sep 21, 2007)

i read these ingredients and all i can say is "RUN SCREAMING INTO THE HILLS!!!!"


----------



## dailone (Sep 10, 2010)

Menadione dimethylpyrimidinol bisulfite and menadione nicotinamide bisulfite are vitamin K active substances that are regulated as food additives for use in dog feed. Federal regulation 21 CFR 573.620 lays out how menadione dimethylpyrimidinol bisulfite must be used in feed. Menadione dimethylpyrimidinol bisulfite is a nutritional supplement for the prevention of vitamin K deficiency in chicken and turkey feeds at a level not to exceed 2 g per ton of complete feed, and in the feed of growing and finishing swine at a level not to exceed 10 g per ton of complete feed.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Those are fairly crummy foods. The dog food, especially, has a LOT of fillers. Cellulose is basically sawdust. . .adds fiber, can have limited value for a hairball-control cat food, but is mostly just a cheap filler. Plus brewer's rice AND beet pulp (2 other cheap fillers), all in a row. The cat food is slightly better, but nothing special. The protein is low. Hope it's inexpensive.

Note: the "25%-16%" refers to the protein and fat levels.


----------



## Dublin (Jun 23, 2011)

xpierced_goddessx said:


> I was on kijiji yesterday looking for a roommmate, and saw an ad for pet food. They deliver pet food, and it costs a little less for the cat food im buying now, and a bit more for the dog food, so it evens out. I would be willing to pay more anyway for being delivered, and if it was a high quality food. The awesome thing is, the delivery is free anyway! The only thing im worried about is how good the food is. I went on their site, and this is the ingredients for the dog food (free!) sample he just delivered:
> 
> Unique (25% - 16%) - Adult dog food
> 
> ...



Multi Menu is a Canadian company that does NOT source any ingredients from China. They have come out with a line of food to meet everyones budget. Not only high end recipes (grain free, holistic, hyprallergenic) but also recipes for people who can only afford grocery store brands (Pedigree, Beneful, Purina) but without the animal by products, BHA, BHT, unspecified meats (meat and bone meal) and no food coloring. The entire line is all natural preservatives and safe for human consumpution. No need to run for the hills as suggested by the other post, you're buying a great product and supporting Canadian!

Also, Dog food analysis is not very accurate (a 12 year old kid could be running that site), they indicate corn in the evolution recipe but there is no corn. They give Pedigree a 1 star which I agree with but the Multi Menu Senior recipe also gets a 1 star. How do they figure that? Senior does not have cancer causing preservatives, mystery meat (euthanized companion pets) or animal by products. I wouldn't put too much faith into that website!


25-16 means protein and fat levels.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

GreatDaneMom said:


> i read these ingredients and all i can say is "RUN SCREAMING INTO THE HILLS!!!!"


TOTALLY agree!!! When I saw those list I thought "That Shiz is SHIZ!!"...or something to that affect!:wink:

That is just a bag of crapp, I wouldn't feed it if I was paid too!!


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Dublin said:


> Multi Menu is a Canadian company that does NOT source any ingredients from China. They have come out with a line of food to meet everyones budget. Not only high end recipes (grain free, holistic, hyprallergenic) but also recipes for people who can only afford grocery store brands (Pedigree, Beneful, Purina) but without the animal by products, BHA, BHT, unspecified meats (meat and bone meal) and no food coloring. The entire line is all natural preservatives and safe for human consumpution. No need to run for the hills as suggested by the other post, you're buying a great product and supporting Canadian!
> 
> Also, Dog food analysis is not very accurate (a 12 year old kid could be running that site), they indicate corn in the evolution recipe but there is no corn. They give Pedigree a 1 star which I agree with but the Multi Menu Senior recipe also gets a 1 star. How do they figure that? Senior does not have cancer causing preservatives, mystery meat (euthanized companion pets) or animal by products. I wouldn't put too much faith into that website!
> 
> ...


I disagree with your statements, though your points were kind of hard to recognize. While I agree that there are many people who can not afford high end brands I don't think that the list of ingredients from this food are the best you can get for your buck. There are much better foods for a decent price. My main complaint in the food is the corn, brewers rice, and beet pulp (something used to fatten up horses). There is also very little meat in the food. 

Also what about Dog Food Analysis is so inaccurate? Just because it doesn't have canceres properties in it, euthanized animals, or by product doesn't mean its a good food. There is a lot more to making a good dog food than just that. Clearly you don't have a dog that is allergic to anything, my dog is and she would be really messed up if I put her on anything like that. She is allergic to corn, grains, soy, fleas, and some shampoos. While I wouldn't buy a food with cancer causing preservatives, unnamed meat, or by product I also wouldn't by a food with corn or soy.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

Active Dog said:


> I disagree with your statements, though your points were kind of hard to recognize. While I agree that there are many people who can not afford high end brands I don't think that the list of ingredients from this food are the best you can get for your buck. There are much better foods for a decent price. My main complaint in the food is the corn, brewers rice, and beet pulp (something used to fatten up horses). There is also very little meat in the food.
> 
> Also what about Dog Food Analysis is so inaccurate? Just because it doesn't have canceres properties in it, euthanized animals, or by product doesn't mean its a good food. There is a lot more to making a good dog food than just that. Clearly you don't have a dog that is allergic to anything, my dog is and she would be really messed up if I put her on anything like that. She is allergic to corn, grains, soy, fleas, and some shampoos. While I wouldn't buy a food with cancer causing preservatives, unnamed meat, or by product I also wouldn't by a food with corn or soy.


VERY much so agree with this whole post, I was going to write something like it....but you said it much better AD! TOTW is VERY well priced and a great food, comes in multiple flavor/protein choices and doesnt have all the filler crap that the above mentioned food does!


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

Active Dog said:


> Also what about Dog Food Analysis is so inaccurate? Just because it doesn't have canceres properties in it, euthanized animals, or by product doesn't mean its a good food. There is a lot more to making a good dog food than just that. Clearly you don't have a dog that is allergic to anything, my dog is and she would be really messed up if I put her on anything like that. She is allergic to corn, grains, soy, fleas, and some shampoos. While I wouldn't buy a food with cancer causing preservatives, unnamed meat, or by product I also wouldn't by a food with corn or soy.


http://www.dogfoodproject.com/index.php?page=dog_food_reviews

Not picking on DFA, but there are some tricky flaws while trying to "grade" foods. I think the Analysis site and the Advisor site are both _very good_ starting points, and can help people out when they begin to learn about what ingredients are good and what ingredients should be avoided. But it's not the Dog Food Gospel. My dog looked like complete hell on most of the "top rated" foods out there, but never looked better on a 3 star food. If his coat is good, energy level is good, and his eyes are bright and clear and he has normal BM's, then I'm happy. Don't care if the food is 3 stars or 6.


----------

